
The GHC Runtime System [pdf] - mmastrac
http://www.scs.stanford.edu/14sp-cs240h/slides/ghc-rts.pdf
======
PaulJulius
I was in this lecture on Tuesday!

I did not take notes, but another student takes very extensive notes for the
class and posts them online. All his notes for the class can be viewed here
(scroll all the way to the bottom):

[http://stanford.edu/~adebray/240h_notes.pdf](http://stanford.edu/~adebray/240h_notes.pdf)

~~~
copperx
Does he make the slides in class? I teach and hate powerpoint, but it looks
like he draws the slides as he teaches?

~~~
PaulJulius
No, they were already made. I meant to ask what he used to make them, but I
never had the chance.

~~~
ezyang
I draw my slides in Xournal on slide sized pages, and then export to PDF to
present them. I roll a few patches to the software to make it easier to make
build slides, but otherwise it's pretty self-explanatory.
([https://github.com/ezyang/xournal](https://github.com/ezyang/xournal)) I do
the same thing for diagrams too. ([http://blog.ezyang.com/2010/04/diagramming-
in-xournal-and-gi...](http://blog.ezyang.com/2010/04/diagramming-in-xournal-
and-gimp/))

------
DasIch
These slides look very interesting but aren't really useful without
accompanying explanation. Is there a video of the talk/lecture by the author?

~~~
wfn
Well, fwiw this seems to be the last pdf/lecture from a total of 16:
[http://www.scs.stanford.edu/14sp-
cs240h/slides/](http://www.scs.stanford.edu/14sp-cs240h/slides/)

Unfortunately there don't seem to be any accompanying notes/etc.

------
PieSquared
Though these slides might not be too great without the video, there's a really
great write-up of some GHC internals here:

[http://ezyang.com/jfp-ghc-rts-draft.pdf](http://ezyang.com/jfp-ghc-rts-
draft.pdf)

It's just a draft but it's pretty great.

------
dons
Gorgeous slides, Ed!

